# (Updated) LA & SF DAs sue Uber over Background Checks; Lyft settles



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber sued over unlawful business practices; Lyft settles*

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-lyft-20141209-story.html


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This is a good move for Lyft. I just don't know how far the "good guy" attitude will get them. I think Lyft will alway be number 2 in most markets.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

A pox on both their houses. The name ride sharing has been forever tainted.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is a good move for Lyft. I just don't know how far the "good guy" attitude will get them. I think Lyft will alway be number 2 in most markets.


Nothing wrong with being #2, if it means brand and driver/employee loyalty, less lawsuits, and a cleaner conscience.

When my husband started his company, he swore the high road would be the only road. We have stayed true to this, with clients and staff, and we have grown every month for years. He always says "I want to make a lot of money, but I don't need to make it all at once". It feels great to have the same drivers year after year, and increased recurring business. We are not the biggest company in town, but we are well respected by those who matter the most to us. It seems Lyft wants to stay on higher ground too. I think this will resonate with passengers AND drivers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Travis has an Uber sized headache today.

Sued by LA and SF
Pax allegedly raped in India and service shut down
Pax allegedly raped in Chicago
SF driver charged with manslaughter
Portland ban moved to federal court


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Travis has an Uber sized headache today.
> 
> Sued by LA and SF
> Pax allegedly raped in India and service shut down
> ...


The crap keeps piling up every damn day. When is someone going to put a stop to this? Or can you just put some sleek crap on a phone, say the word "innovation" three times fast, and get away with anything in this day and age?


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Travis has an Uber sized headache today.
> 
> Sued by LA and SF
> Pax allegedly raped in India and service shut down
> ...


Sure, for about 15 minutes he may have had a small headache, that quickly went away when looking at the billions his company is valued at, or reading again how Uber has a value higher than 75% of the fortune 500 companies. I hear that shit works better than Tylenol.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The crap keeps piling up every damn day. When is someone going to put a stop to this? Or can you just put some sleek crap on a phone, say the word "innovation" three times fast, and get away with anything in this day and age?


For now, it's innovation 3 times fast. Not saying I agree with it, just saying that's what it is. The pendulum has traditionally always swung back in the other direction though. I like to think it will.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The crap keeps piling up every damn day. When is someone going to put a stop to this? Or can you just put some sleek crap on a phone, say the word "innovation" three times fast, and get away with anything in this day and age?


Well, in all fairness, there are plenty of horror stories of taxi drivers and even limousine drivers. (Sorry @chi1cabby but had to point out the obvious 

One of the concerns I have at least in Austin, is this: Uber is not registering their drivers with the city. Therefore a bad driver is not "blackballed" like they are with traditional car services which require permits. Sure, Uber may deactivate someone based on a horror story, but that driver could still be driving for lyft, sidecar, etc.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is a good move for Lyft. I just don't know how far the "good guy" attitude will get them. I think Lyft will alway be number 2 in most markets.


I think we all know Uber, at least symbolically, will always be 'Number 2.' What a pile of crap.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Travis has an Uber sized headache today.
> 
> Sued by LA and SF
> Pax allegedly raped in India and service shut down
> ...


Yay! Go justice!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*California cities sue Uber for misleading customers about driver background checks*

*http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/9/7...ue-uber-for-misleading-customers-about-driver*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*"In this complaint, they are requesting that Uber comply with California law and provide restitution to customers, paying a $2,500 fee per legal violation and refunding any Safe Rides or Airport Toll fees that they collected."*

Lyft was smart to settle, agreeing to pay only $250,000 if it successfully complies.
Uber could be on the hook for $100sM if this ends up going to trial.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *"In this complaint, they are requesting that Uber comply with California law and provide restitution to customers, paying a $2,500 fee per legal violation and refunding any Safe Rides or Airport Toll fees that they collected."*
> 
> Lyft was smart to settle, agreeing to pay only $250,000 if it successfully complies.
> Uber could be on the hook for $100sM if this ends up going to trial.


I believe Uber is too arrogant and stupid to settle anything. It's after the money starts flowing the other way that they'll see how it REALLY is.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

The last 4 companies I've worked for have all been sued! UBER, Diva Limousine, Music Express Limousine and BLS Limousine. (Limo companies for not paying chauffeurs on the clock.) I'm batting 1000!


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Travis has an Uber sized headache today.
> 
> Sued by LA and SF
> Pax allegedly raped in India and service shut down
> ...


I would bet Uber asked to move to federal court


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LADriver said:


> The last 4 companies I've worked for have all been sued! UBER, Diva Limousine, Music Express Limousine and BLS Limousine. (Limo companies for not paying chauffeurs on the clock.) I'm batting 1000!


It appears you've finally reached a point where you can't get any worse off. Anything from here on out is a step up - has to be.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *"In this complaint, they are requesting that Uber comply with California law and provide restitution to customers, paying a $2,500 fee per legal violation and refunding any Safe Rides or Airport Toll fees that they collected."*
> 
> Lyft was smart to settle, agreeing to pay only $250,000 if it successfully complies.
> Uber could be on the hook for $100sM if this ends up going to trial.


I think lyft paid $500 k.Let me look at the article i was reading.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I think lyft paid $500 k.Let me look at the article i was reading.


http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/09/uber-LA-SF-lawsuit-lyft-settlement/


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

So can someone please educate me?
Ia statement, Uber spokesperson Eva Behrend defended the company. "Californians and California lawmakers all agree — Uber is an integral, safe, and established part of the transportation ecosystem in the Golden State," she wrote.
Is uber transportation or technology company?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

arto71 said:


> So can someone please educate me?
> Ia statement, Uber spokesperson Eva Behrend defended the company. "Californians and California lawmakers all agree - Uber is an integral, safe, and established part of the transportation ecosystem in the Golden State," she wrote.
> Is uber transportation or technology company?


The company's trademarked motto is "Everyone's private driver". The motto is not "everyones favorite way to book a private driver". Thats pretty telling.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Selcric said:


> Sure, for about 15 minutes he may have had a small headache, that quickly went away when looking at the billions his company is valued at, or reading again how Uber has a value higher than 75% of the fortune 500 companies. I hear that shit works better than Tylenol.


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/india-grills-uber-over-security-claims-after-alleged-rape-in-new-delhi/

Travis is gunna need something better than Tylenol if he ends up in an Indian prison.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> So can someone please educate me?
> Ia statement, Uber spokesperson Eva Behrend defended the company. "Californians and California lawmakers all agree - Uber is an integral, safe, and established part of the transportation ecosystem in the Golden State," she wrote.
> Is uber transportation or technology company?


 UBER speaks with a forked tongue, as the Indians used to say. Outside of court they hire and fire drivers. Inside of court they only match riders with "3rd party contractors". Ahhh, duplicity, thy new name is Ubericity. They're a techno-transpo hybrid with slippery lawyers named "Dewey, Cheatham and Howe." (with credit to the Three Stooges). The San Francisco and L.A. legal authorities have finally gotten fed up with their arrogant lies and have called their bluff. UBER didn't even have a simple business license in the City of Santa Monica where they have an office. Pride before the fall.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Selcric said:


> Sure, for about 15 minutes he may have had a small headache, that quickly went away when looking at the billions his company is valued at, or reading again how Uber has a value higher than 75% of the fortune 500 companies. I hear that shit works better than Tylenol.


Most of it is paper-wealth based on the value partners bring to UBER in capital (their cars). Even their revenues would come into scrutiny knowing how many free trips they give away.

Most UBER city offices are scungy partime rentals. A lot of Taxi and Limo operators own the property they base themselves at. A real asset they can get finance against. UBER can soooo easily follow what happened to Andersen Consulting multi-national franchise that were caught doing the wrong thing and were forced to close by government agencies.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> So can someone please educate me?
> Ia statement, Uber spokesperson Eva Behrend defended the company. "Californians and California lawmakers all agree - Uber is an integral, safe, and established part of the transportation ecosystem in the Golden State," she wrote.
> Is uber transportation or technology company?


They are whatever suits them in the moment.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

She would have made Joseph Goebbels proud.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Missed Criminal Records of Drivers, Prosecutors Assert*
*http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/08/2...-of-drivers-prosecutors-assert.html?referrer=*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Failed to Screen Out Criminals Including a Murderer, Regulators Say*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...14SglW&usg=AFQjCNE9k_t_xQAX3kiTp2JwMeHgad3QuA


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*SF District Attorney: Convicted murderer, sex offenders drove for Uber*
http://www.sfexaminer.com/da-convicted-murderer-sex-offenders-drove-uber/


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"_In a recent blog post, the company also said that going back seven years in background checks was guided by two California laws that aimed to make it easier for criminals who have done their time to ease back into the work force by loosening the restrictions on what they (criminals) have to disclose to prospective employers._"

There is the catch. Uber is not employing a driver. Uber is signing up a new customer to pay for/use its technology.
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>



*
*


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> "_In a recent blog post, the company also said that going back seven years in background checks was guided by two California laws that aimed to make it easier for criminals who have done their time to ease back into the work force by loosening the restrictions on what they (criminals) have to disclose to prospective employers._"
> 
> There is the catch. Uber is not employing a driver. Uber is signing up a new customer to pay for/use its technology.
> <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


I personally believe Uber drivers fit the definition of an employee, ultimately the courts will rule on that.

The point here is that Uber is allowing people access to the platform that they know or should have known have a violent history.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *SF District Attorney: Convicted murderer, sex offenders drove for Uber*
> http://www.sfexaminer.com/da-convicted-murderer-sex-offenders-drove-uber/


""In one instance, a driver convicted of sexually abusing a minor under the age of 14 is said to have given 5,697 rides to Uber passengers, including unaccompanied children. Uber's background check in February 2014 failed to uncover the driver's status as a registered sex offender and that person drove for the company until May of this year, according to the complaint.""

*WOW....*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Demon said:


> I personally believe Uber drivers fit the definition of an employee, ultimately the courts will rule on that.


Until it is ruled drivers are employees, I am Uber's customer who pays for use of the technology.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Until it is ruled drivers are employees, I am Uber's customer who pays for use of the technology.


It might interest you to know that there have been 2 court case that have ruled drivers fit the definition of employee but of course UBER has appealed those decisions.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I know of the decisions & as of now the rulings apply to CA only. And there is one decision pending. Until
Raiser, LLC pays 1/2 of my FICA, I am self-employed.

Let's not argue online. :-* and makeup?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, the reason the DAs found these 25 drivers, is because they were ticketed for some reason. 

If the vast majority of Uber drivers have not been ticketed, this would indicate that a pretty high percentage of drivers, should not be driving.


----------

